# RB20DET(T) swap?



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was wondering, I know if it did work, it'd be a lot of work but it'd be well worth it.
I wanna take out my GA16 and put a new engine in, of course. I was thinking an SR20 but I was thinking I want a bigger engine. All the SR's that I found were around 1.5k-2.5k. I continued looking and I found an RB20DET with ~40k miles on it with 6 speed trans, complete wiring harness, everything I would need other than a drive shaft, rear axle, pretty much a complete conversion from FWD to RWD, which is something I had planned on doing, anyway.
My question is, would the RB20 fit into my B12 Sentra?
It fits into an 89 240, and I was thinking if an SR can fit in a 240 AND a Sentra, and the RB20 could fit in the 240 then it should be able to fit in my B12, with a lot of modifications, of course.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The engine bay of a 240SX is setup for RWD and a lot longer than the engine bay of a B12 Sentra, I'd be really surprised if the RB20 would fit in the B12 and even if it did, this would be a massive undertaking to convert the B12 into a RWD vehicle. Really, it'd be hard to fit any inline 6 cylinder engine into a vehicle designed for a transverse 4 cylinder. You would have to fabricate a "tunnel" in the floorpan to accomodate a driveshaft; you'd be better off trying to do this with the rare AWD B12 Sentra, but I still don't think that engine would work. You'd probably have to have a budget close to $10,000 (US) to even pull this off correctly. IMO, it's not worth it and the SR20's are a lot simpler and have plenty of performance potential.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I don't think the budget would have to be so high unless I had a shop do all the work.
I was planning on converting to to RWD cause i burn my clutch with FWD to often.
All the SR's I can find are all RWD trans


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to Car-part.com and look up 94 Sentra/engine/2.0L engine/Any area and you'll find a bunch of them. There's an SR20VE w/ ECU and wiring and only 39000 miles for $1395 and ready to ship waiting for you! There are also a bunch of others for under a grand. They're out there; you just have to look harder. As far as the budget to do the RWD conversion, if you can do all the welding fabrication yourself, it'll save a lot. But once you start adding in rear diff and axle setups, brake parts, any engine mods or general reconditioning, new clutch, fluids, etc., etc., you'll be amazed at how quickly the tab racks up and how long this project will take! As a general rule to be safe, work out on paper what it'll cost to do what you want to do and then double it and you should be close! It would be a lot cheaper and easier to locate a B13 SE-R parts car with drivetrain to swap over. As far as the clutch, there are a number of performance clutches on the market that should hold up fine if one knows how to drive a manual trans vehicle. You just need to do the research; you'll probably find some good info at the SR20 forum: www.SR20forum.com. If one doesn't know how to drive a manual trans properly, then it doesn't matter if it's FWD or RWD, clutches are still going to fry and tear up!


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

well i know how to drive manual trans lol or at least i'd hope so; the car i had before my B12 was a mk4 GTI that i put an R32 and tt'ed it. I had a racing clutch in it before it got totalled 
but anyway, the fab work wont be to difficult to do, probably the most simple part of the entire thing, imo.

yea i know it's gonna be a pricey conversion, but it'll be worth it in the long run, in my opinion, i'd have a bit better control in the rear which i need in my area.

SMJ, do you, by any chance, know anywhere that I can get a cheap MAF?


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

LSDisk0 said:


> I was planning on converting to to RWD cause i burn my clutch with FWD to often.


Following what logic caused you to arrive at that statement then?:wtf:


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

LvR. said:


> Following what logic caused you to arrive at that statement then?:wtf:


Lol well when I had my GTI i had it RWD and never burned the clutch and peeled out a lot easier because less weight, my B12 i try to peel out or anything i burn the clutch out and dont really get any tire spin unless its been raining and the ground is wet lol.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

So you trying to build a peeler then?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya LOL and probably wants a bleach button right on the shifter too LOL
Really??? LOL


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

LvR. said:


> So you trying to build a peeler then?


Noooo, if that was my only goal I could keep my GA16 and put it RWD, the RB20 has more power than an SR20, with less money put into them.


----------

